# 5.1 Speakers for 20k



## divyeshashiya (Jul 2, 2006)

I want a good 5.1 speaker system.My primary use will be watching movies and playing games.Also tell me where I can find it at lamington road(shop name) at the cheapest price.My budget is between 15-20k.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2006)

If I just happen to mention the name Logitech I will get bombarded. But what I would recommend to you would be the Logitech Z5300 which costs around 12k. Excellent for games and movies (that is, if you cannot push the budget a little higher and get the Z5500)


----------



## shovik (Jul 2, 2006)

The best you can get is the Creative I-Trigue 5600 [*www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=25&product=10736]
I have this system and its simply mindblowing......

And the Creative GigaWorks ProGamer G500 [*www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=25&product=10814]

The Logitech brand has also some quality 5.1 systems ::
 Z-5300 and the M-50 systems.

Currently Logitech and Creative are in neck-to-neck in the quality of 5.1 systems.


Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 3, 2006)

Creative GigaWorks G550W 310 W
is a good option for you, it's a great speaker

or u can see  Logitech Z-5450  315 Watts, but the creative one is better


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 3, 2006)

you wont get logitech Z-5450 below 20K thats for sure...for that matter even z-5500 is above 20K...

i'm not sure about creative gigaworks g550w price and if incase its below or near to 20K than this one is higly recommendable otherwise logitech z-5300 will be the best option...

ENjoy...


----------



## 12345 (Jul 3, 2006)

check out the following sets,try and listen to each before you buy:
artis X-10
logitech Z5300
creative megaworks 550 THX


----------



## divyeshashiya (Jul 3, 2006)

What is the current price of Logitech z5500?Can you give some good review sites for 5.1 speakers?What is the performance of Creative Gigaworks Pro Gamer G550.Reply soon.


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 3, 2006)

divyeshashiya said:
			
		

> What is the current price of Logitech z5500?Can you give some good review sites for 5.1 speakers?What is the performance of Creative Gigaworks Pro Gamer G550.Reply soon.



Since all you want is games+movies, a logitech z-5500/5300 will serve you well. Avoid the pro gamer crap. Its worse than the logitechs. The Megaworks 550 is a better speaker than all of the above though... grab it if you can find it.


----------

